# Elusive c.c. 6/7/09 elysian park



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT YOU KNOW THE FAMILY LOVE'S KICKING IT AT THE PARK uffin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 22 2009, 11:30 PM~13359300
> *TTT YOU KNOW THE FAMILY LOVE'S KICKING IT AT THE PARK uffin:
> *


thats right


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

CITY WIDE C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: c you there


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Mar 23 2009, 11:44 AM~13362611
> *CITY WIDE C.C WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Mar 23 2009, 01:47 PM~13363736
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: c you there
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

COME ON PEOPLE LETS START A ROLL CALL...WHO'S ROLLING TO ELYSIAN PARK, ITS ALWAYS A GOOD DAY AT THE PARK


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

SEE YOU THERE  :wave:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 23 2009, 10:02 PM~13369718
> *SEE YOU THERE   :wave:
> *


THANKS MARK... :thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

14 yrs. dam i think i like it !!!! :yes:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

were down to roll


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## builder-in-trainin (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Mar 23 2009, 08:45 PM~13369471
> *COME ON PEOPLE LETS START A ROLL CALL...WHO'S ROLLING TO ELYSIAN PARK, ITS ALWAYS A GOOD DAY AT THE PARK
> *


see you fellas there


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

ME 2 IF THATS KOOL :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :wave:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

DISTINGUISHED WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

You know Tradition Inland Empire Will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Mar 24 2009, 08:10 PM~13379712
> *ME 2 IF THATS KOOL :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :wave:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@Mar 24 2009, 08:39 PM~13380934
> *You know Tradition Inland Empire Will be there :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Mar 24 2009, 07:24 PM~13379873
> *DISTINGUISHED WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Mar 25 2009, 11:53 AM~13385718
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Mar 25 2009, 09:14 PM~13392404
> *:biggrin:
> *


I won't be there early i have to ride my bicycle but save me a spot please :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Mar 26 2009, 10:14 PM~13403345
> *I won't be there early i have to ride my bicycle but save me a spot please :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ok but put air in the tires i dont wanna call AAA
and please leave the basket at home this time :uh:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

ARE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT WILL BE APRIL 4. I T WILL START AT 3:00PM TILL 10:00PM OR SO.. ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOME AND SOLO RIDERS .PLEASE NO DRAMA THIS IS ALSO A FAMILY EVENT.THE FIRST ONE TURNED OUT REALLY NICE ....THIS TIME WE WILL BE ADDING TROPHIES FOR HOPPING.. 
THERE WILL BE A 1ST PLACE AND 2ND PLACE FOR SINGLE PUMP
AND THE SAME FOR DOUBLE PUMP....
THE WAY IT WILL GO DOWN IS THE 1ST SINGLE PUMP HOP WILL HAVE RULES NO WEIGHT ONCE SO EVER.STRICKTLY STREET.
THE 2ND HOP FOR SINGLE PUMP IS EVERYTHING GOES NO RULES..
AND FINALLY THE 3RD HOP WILL BE DOUBLE PUMPLE EVERYTHING GOES ..

THE CARS WILL BE CHECKED AND JUDGED BY MUFASA(CHRIS).. HE WONT BE 
COMPETTING BUT WILL EXHIBITION HIS CAR...


SO FOR ALL OF YOU THAT WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHAT YOUR CAR DOES IN INCHES COME OUT REPRESENT..LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME.. IT DOESNT MATTER IF ITS 10in-100in

ANY QUESTIONS CALL TONY 626-806-4817


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 30 2009, 09:25 AM~13431191
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

T.T.T.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD "CITYWIDE"


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 31 2009, 07:33 PM~13448022
> *:biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD "CITYWIDE"
> *


SEE YOU GUYS THERE BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Mar 25 2009, 11:53 AM~13385718
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Mar 31 2009, 09:13 PM~13450255
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

WHERE ARE ALL THE L.A. RIDERS AT....


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

T.T.T.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Apr 4 2009, 10:09 AM~13482478
> *TTT
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:nicoderm: i love 5.20s!

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Apr 6 2009, 04:18 PM~13499307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT!!!!


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTTMFT AGAIN :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

PLAQUES UP !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTT :wave: :wave:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

:h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:420:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HAVE A HAPPY EASTER;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 12 2009, 08:26 AM~13552605
> *HAVE A HAPPY EASTER;;BIG AL SAID IT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Bad benny :twak:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTTMFT :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ur car gonna be ready?


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

will be there to support elusive c.c


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Apr 17 2009, 04:07 PM~13609387
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks see you there :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTTMFT :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Apr 16 2009, 11:09 PM~13603051
> *ur car gonna be ready?
> *


u talking to me


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Apr 19 2009, 12:13 AM~13619650
> *u talking to me
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Apr 19 2009, 12:13 AM~13619650
> *u talking to me
> *


sure :cheesy:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Apr 21 2009, 11:58 AM~13642475
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

we will be there homies. its summer time......lets make it happen!!!!!!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@Apr 22 2009, 05:06 PM~13659162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@Apr 22 2009, 05:06 PM~13659162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@Apr 22 2009, 04:06 PM~13659162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elusive(VP)_@Apr 17 2009, 06:26 AM~13603942
> *ttt
> *


 what up sal :wave:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 24 2009, 11:16 PM~13684074
> *what up sal :wave:
> *


wrong VP thats jorge :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

HEY PEOPLE GET READY TO HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH ELUSIVE KICK BACK AT THE PARK RELAX EAT AND CHILL ALSO I WILL BE CELEBRATEING MY BIRTHDAY THAT DAY ALSO SO COME ON BY LOOK FOR THE QUEEN :wave:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Apr 25 2009, 05:00 PM~13688043
> *wrong VP thats jorge  :biggrin:
> *


DONT LISTEN TO HIM MARK HE'S A LIL SLOW SOMETIMES... :biggrin: 
J/K BENNY....WHATS UP MARK


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Apr 27 2009, 03:28 PM~13706019
> *DONT LISTEN TO HIM MARK HE'S A LIL SLOW SOMETIMES... :biggrin:
> J/K BENNY....WHATS UP MARK
> *


damn u sal!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Apr 27 2009, 12:21 PM~13703897
> *HEY PEOPLE GET READY TO HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH ELUSIVE KICK BACK AT THE PARK RELAX EAT AND CHILL ALSO I WILL BE CELEBRATEING MY BIRTHDAY THAT DAY ALSO SO COME ON BY LOOK FOR THE QUEEN :wave:
> *


the QUEEN is back


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Apr 27 2009, 04:28 PM~13706632
> *damn u sal!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and i heard you broke your car also???


----------



## LILPHATANDLOVINGIT (Jan 31, 2009)

YES HE BROKE THE CRAPALAC AGIAN NOTHING NEW HUH BOY :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Apr 27 2009, 08:11 PM~13709502
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and i heard you broke your car also???
> *


yeah my exaust on whittier  
and my balljoint on norwalk! :uh:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LILPHATANDLOVINGIT_@Apr 27 2009, 08:13 PM~13709558
> *YES HE BROKE THE CRAPALAC AGIAN NOTHING NEW HUH BOY :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


  you little bastard! :burn: 
haha  go to skool


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Apr 30 2009, 10:00 AM~13742797
> *TTT
> *


whats for eats :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Apr 30 2009, 06:43 PM~13747737
> *whats for eats :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that depends...
what you got! :biggrin:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

T.T.M.F.T.....


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:nicoderm: :wave: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Mar 23 2009, 10:30 AM~13362445
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*THIS CAR WILL BE THEIR JAJAJA :biggrin: *


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LoOpY_@May 11 2009, 04:41 PM~13855835
> *THIS CAR WILL BE THEIR JAJAJA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :biggrin: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LoOpY_@May 11 2009, 04:41 PM~13855835
> *THIS CAR WILL BE THEIR JAJAJA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks better already


----------



## We CaN line it uP (May 12, 2009)

BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
JULY 12, 2009 
FOOD SERVED FROM 12P.M until food is gone
ALL CAR CLUBS ARE INVITIED TROPHYS WILL BE GIVEN.....
HOP OFF!!!!! FUN GAMES AND RAFFEL'S

FRANK BONELLI REGIONAL PARK
DIRECTIONS; 57 FWY BETWEEN 210 AN 10 EXIT VIA VERDE/RAGING WATERS 
FOLLOW SIGNS


WILL BE THERE


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@May 11 2009, 05:56 PM~13855991
> *looks better already
> *


haha what a bastard you are hector


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LoOpY_@May 11 2009, 05:41 PM~13855835
> *THIS CAR WILL BE THEIR JAJAJA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: coo


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

SAN BERDOO :thumbsdown: ELYSIAN PARK :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@May 13 2009, 03:31 PM~13876273
> *SAN BERDOO :thumbsdown: ELYSIAN PARK :thumbsup:
> *



you know it!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@May 14 2009, 12:07 AM~13882350
> *you know it!
> *



HELL YEAH HOMIE


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@May 14 2009, 12:07 AM~13882350
> *you know it!
> *


X2


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@May 14 2009, 12:07 AM~13882350
> *you know it!
> *


X10


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

WE BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@May 17 2009, 07:27 PM~13915574
> *WE BE THERE :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Apr 27 2009, 12:21 PM~13703897
> *HEY PEOPLE GET READY TO HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH ELUSIVE KICK BACK AT THE PARK RELAX EAT AND CHILL ALSO I WILL BE CELEBRATEING MY BIRTHDAY THAT DAY ALSO SO COME ON BY LOOK FOR THE QUEEN :wave:
> *


HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@May 19 2009, 02:14 PM~13936366
> *HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE
> *


CAN WE JUMP YOU... :cheesy:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 20 2009, 04:46 PM~13950867
> *CAN WE JUMP YOU... :cheesy:
> *


 :nicoderm: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK SOLDIER SGV_@May 20 2009, 08:26 PM~13952444
> *:nicoderm:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


WELL CAN WE...  :biggrin:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 20 2009, 07:29 PM~13952501
> *WELL CAN WE...   :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: hno:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 20 2009, 05:46 PM~13950867
> *CAN WE JUMP YOU... :cheesy:
> *


 :buttkick: IS THAT RIGHT!!!!! HANDLE IT, IM DOWN TO THROWN DOWN SURE YOU WANNA DO THIS!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

hno: hno: hno: hno:
You Scare Me....I'm glad your my friend Chola :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@May 21 2009, 08:21 AM~13956643
> *:buttkick: IS THAT RIGHT!!!!! HANDLE IT, IM DOWN TO THROWN DOWN SURE YOU WANNA DO THIS!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@May 21 2009, 10:11 AM~13957656
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> You Scare Me....I'm glad your my friend Chola :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMMMIIIIIITTTTT!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@May 21 2009, 08:21 AM~13956643
> *:buttkick: IS THAT RIGHT!!!!! HANDLE IT, IM DOWN TO THROWN DOWN SURE YOU WANNA DO THIS!!!
> *


: :biggrin: :wow: :tongue: :nosad:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:wave: :h5:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elusive(VP)_@May 23 2009, 07:59 AM~13977122
> *:wave:  :h5:
> *


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

hno: right around the corner


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@May 23 2009, 03:41 PM~13979721
> *hno: right around the corner
> *


 :around: :around: :nicoderm:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

I'ts going 2 b close the 66 is paited but it needs leaf & stripe


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elusive_@May 23 2009, 08:41 PM~13981618
> *I'ts going 2 b close the 66 is paited but it needs leaf & stripe
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

66 lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@May 23 2009, 10:11 PM~13981785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> :biggrin: TTT :biggrin: </span>


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@May 24 2009, 08:52 PM~13986992
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> :biggrin: TTT :biggrin: </span>
> *


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

TTT


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

heyyy :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

CANT WAIT ITS GONNA BE A GOOD DAY


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

same day as LRM?...would have a better turnout on any other day


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@May 27 2009, 03:28 PM~14016847
> *same day as LRM?...would have a better turnout on any other day
> *


lrm sucks tho


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elusive_@May 23 2009, 09:41 PM~13981618
> *I'ts going 2 b close the 66 is paited but it needs leaf & stripe
> *


66 lookin real good!


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@May 27 2009, 03:28 PM~14016847
> *same day as LRM?...would have a better turnout on any other day
> *


YEAH BROTHER IM SURE WE WOULD BUT ALL OTHER DAYS ARE PRETTY MUCH TAKEN ALREADY FOR ELYSIAN PARK...


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## la1983regal (May 5, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@May 29 2009, 09:34 PM~14042737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO YOU GUYS COMING... :biggrin:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Apr 27 2009, 12:21 PM~13703897
> *HEY PEOPLE GET READY TO HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH ELUSIVE KICK BACK AT THE PARK RELAX EAT AND CHILL ALSO I WILL BE CELEBRATEING MY BIRTHDAY THAT DAY ALSO SO COME ON BY LOOK FOR THE QUEEN :wave:
> *


SEE EVERYONE THERE


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jun 1 2009, 09:36 PM~14068405
> *SEE EVERYONE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

whats up queen you know i will be there


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj mateo_@Jun 2 2009, 01:11 PM~14072258
> *whats up queen you know i will be there
> *


OK MR. MATEO


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jun 2 2009, 10:00 PM~14078572
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jun 2 2009, 10:14 PM~14078780
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

5 more days :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jun 2 2009, 10:16 PM~14078802
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 31 2009, 08:17 PM~14056624
> *SO YOU GUYS COMING... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jun 3 2009, 07:55 PM~14088110
> *
> *


RIGHT ON IM TAKING CEVICHE.... :biggrin:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

3 MORE DAYS CANT WAIT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

oh snap almost here.


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Jun 3 2009, 10:39 PM~14090248
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

Couple more days!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

hno:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jun 5 2009, 08:14 AM~14103418
> *hno:
> *


tomorow its on!!! hope the weather is good


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Jun 6 2009, 07:03 AM~14110744
> *tomorow its on!!! hope the weather is good
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

TOMMORROW ITS ON WEATHER OR NOT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

You know it


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

ILL BE THERE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE :wave:


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

:yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Hyna909 (Feb 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

almost that time


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jun 6 2009, 11:09 PM~14116247
> *almost that time
> *


 IT's that time


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

Where is everybody at, it's a very nice day today. Lots of shows today. :biggrin:


----------



## Hyna909 (Feb 11, 2009)

Come join Elusive Car Club in celebrating their 14th Year Anniversary TODAY at ELYSIAN PARK (Sun., June 7th). There is food (first come, first served), raffles with awesome prizes and a whole lot of lowriding. See you there. :h5: 

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats on the 14yr Annniversary!! Sorry we could not make it, we had somethings going on at Church today!!


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 7 2009, 04:21 PM~14120296
> *Congrats on the 14yr Annniversary!! Sorry we could not make it, we had somethings going on at Church today!!
> *


Thank G2G :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 7 2009, 05:21 PM~14120296
> *Congrats on the 14yr Annniversary!! Sorry we could not make it, we had somethings going on at Church today!!
> *


THANKS AL, YOU MISSED SOME GOOD FOOD AND THE CEVICHE WAS OFF THE HOOK.... :biggrin:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank for Coming To Our Pienic Lost Angels The Council La's Fines Delecation Epics La Cartel All Solo Riders And Other Clubs I Didnt :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## LovesLowLows (Aug 7, 2006)

Where are the pics yo?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK SOLDIER SGV_@Jun 7 2009, 06:21 PM~14120692
> *Thank for Coming To Our Picnic Lost Angels, The Council, La's Finest, Delegation, Epics,  La Cartel and All Solo Riders And Other Clubs I Didnt   :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


TRADITION I.E. AND HOMIE FROM ONTARIO CLASSICS ROLLED THRU...


----------



## 94sweetcaddy (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK SOLDIER SGV_@Jun 7 2009, 06:21 PM~14120692
> *Thank for Coming To Our Pienic Lost Angels The Council La's Fines Delecation Epics La Cartel All Solo Riders And Other Clubs I Didnt  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS ELUSIVE, WE HAD FUN AND DA FOOD WAS GOOD... 
FROM LOST ANGELS CC.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94sweetcaddy_@Jun 7 2009, 07:38 PM~14121253
> *THANKS ELUSIVE, WE HAD FUN AND DA FOOD WAS GOOD...
> FROM LOST ANGELS CC.
> *


THANKS FOR COMING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

Thaks everyone please don't for get R car show July 19,2009 it's for the kids thanks again!!!  :wave:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## 94sweetcaddy (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LovesLowLows_@Jun 7 2009, 06:24 PM~14120712
> *Where are the pics yo?
> *


----------



## 94sweetcaddy (May 13, 2006)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO WAS AT ELYISAN CELEBRATEING ELUSIVE 14TH ANNIVERSARY,,,,ALSO TANKS FOR CELEBRATEING MY BIRTHDAY WITH ME


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

some more pics.


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Good turn out guys. sorry couldnt make it this time, but im make the show in July.


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 8 2009, 10:12 PM~14134487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Jun 9 2009, 05:49 PM~14142966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS 4 THE VIDEO


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

DAMN............ Love the video
Good Job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 9 2009, 11:27 PM~14146899
> *DAMN............ Love the video
> Good Job  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING+Jun 9 2009, 10:02 PM~14146755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




welcome.! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mrpaparazzi (Jun 9, 2009)

WAS A GOOD SHOW, WILL BE POSTING MY PICS SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrpaparazzi_@Jun 13 2009, 08:14 PM~14182712
> *WAS A GOOD SHOW, WILL BE POSTING MY PICS SOON :biggrin:
> *


----------

